# Colorized photos of Greek aircraft WW2 and interwar



## NeuralDream (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope you like them. I have been colorizing Greek military equipment for about two years now. If you are interested in the rest of the colorizations: A history of military equipment of Modern Greece (1821 - today)

PZL P.24, photographed by the Germans after they overran Greece.






PZL P.24, 1940, around the time of the Italian invasion





Potez Po.25, interwar or early ww2





Gloster Mars, interwar





Breguet 14, Asia Minor Campaign








Avro 504N trainer, interwar





Blackburn Velos, interwar





Hawker Horsley MkII, interwar or early WW2





Potez 633, Early ww2





MS.230 trainer, interwar





Do.22 Kg, early ww2 and 1938.








Helldiver, Civil war (1948 )





Bloch MB.151 (1940)





Feedback is more than welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Good stuff !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2011)

Good shots!


----------



## muggs (Jun 7, 2011)

These are nice, i think i saw some others of you on another site, would you care to explain briefly what software are you using ?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking good. Nice stuff here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2011)

nicely done sir!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## NeuralDream (Jun 7, 2011)

muggs said:


> These are nice, i think i saw some others of you on another site, would you care to explain briefly what software are you using ?


Sure, this explains all the steps that I usually take: Hellenic Air Force Photos Colorisations

I use *neat *to remove noise, *Photoshop *or GimP for various modifications and *recolored *to apply the actual colours.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 7, 2011)

Great stuff.


----------



## muggs (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info, Recolored is indeed an amazing software, i tried to color previously with Photoshop but this one is just magical ! 

Here's my first attempt, and i didn't even bother much with the details





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NeuralDream (Jun 8, 2011)

Very good job for a first one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

Great job on the colorization ND!


----------

